
Elon Musk says rocket to Mars possibly in 2019 - hawktheslayer
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/03/11/elon-musk-says-mars-spaceship-will-be-ready-for-short-trips-by-first-half-of-2019.html
======
valuearb
Hate this clickbait title. BFR is a two stage rocket and he hopes to test the
second stage next year with sub-orbital flights. It won’t be Mars capable till
2022, if then.

